# My three setups



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

So after being gone for about a year my three tank setups have slightly changed. My 5g looks almost like before, appart from that the java fern has now taken over the tank. I like the way it looks though so I'm not gonna cut back the java fern as it also provides a nice resting space for my betta. So here is a picture of that









In that tank I have one male crown tail betta. He was my first fish ever and has done quiet a good job surviving my mistakes. I also have 4 cory cats of 3 different species as I always forgot what they looked like when I went to the store. As well as one dwarf orange mexican crayfish, of which I have a really cool picture









Then there is Rocky's tank. Its the same fluval spec I had before with the shrimp, I just altered the output tube for the filter so that there is barely any current. Rockie is some sort of special Betta, but to be honest I don't know what exactely. So here is a picture of that 









Then there is pink's fish bowl. Now before you scream at me for keeping a betta in a bowl, it is heated, filtered, and bigger than the fluval spec. Pink was a spontaneous acquirement as he was looking bad at the store after 3 weeks of being in a cup, so I took him home and put him in the bowl that previously housed my crayfish. Here is a picture of him









All my tanks are filtered and heated which is an absolute must for betta tanks. They are also all at least 2g or above with the Fluval spec beeing the smallest one. So, any questions or comments?


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Those look great, but the 5 gallon seems slightly overstocked by you're description. You'll need to do extra water changes on that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I know where you are coming from, there is a load of fish in there for that amount of space. But the filter filters roughly 25g an hour (as I turned it down to half speed) which is fairly good and the plants help keeping it clean a load. The anubias and java fern both take their nutrients out of the water, as they are both attached to objects and not planted in the ground. So I do about 50% water changes every two weeks on all my tanks and haven't had a problem with it in the 6 months I have been doing that for. But you are right it is overstocked, and without the plants I would have 5 dead fish in there in the morning.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Ok, good to hear.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I'm glad you like them otherwise though


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

now what kind of hooligan would put fish in such little tanks ?????? lol...
i have kept all kinds of fish in small tanks..works good if you take care of them....
i see a couple of nice pics for the POTM and TOTM...beter get them entered bud...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea loha, who do I need to send them too?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

nvm i got it


----------

